# Team Fortress 2/Source Dedicated Server problems!



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm trying to make a server setup for just me and a friend on TF2, just for looking at maps i've made and him adding ideas! But he just can't seem to connect to it very well, it'll either repeatedly say "Server not responding" or it'll let him load in, then say "connection problems, time out in XX seconds". This is nothing to do with his connection as he can play any other server absolutely fine, im running the server with Team Fortress 2 Dedicated Server (basically SourceDS with TF2 options i believe) but even when i run a server in-game (non-ded) it says "Server not responding". I've forwarded the correct ports on my router (atleast to the best of my ability, and i think i've done it right) but still nothing. Also i need to know if i'd need to do anything special to make the server send maps to him as he joins (i know that i've joined servers that have sent me custom maps), is there a switch to enable this or so? Thank for any help. :wave:

P.s. my router/modem is: THOMSON SpeedTouch585v6sl


----------

